# Camping With Cats!



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

A lot of people camp with dogs! How many camp with Cats? We leash "Boots" when she goes outside and generally the "bushier" the campground is , the better! We have never found a better place to put the litter box than in the bathtub as it helps contain the mess. Comments? M.V.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Are we the only ones? M.V.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Saskatoon,

We camped with two twenty year old cats and our 4 yr. old Golden Doodle for 10 weeks starting the second week in January of this year. Everyone got along fine. We purchased an enclosure for the cats, but they didn't like it so we just tied them outside on occasion. One didn't want to go out much as all. The other would go out for a few hours about every other day. Our cats are half Siamese. We were in a 21RS and are now looking for a bigger trailer. Everything went fine, everyone got along great, I guess there was an unspoken truce. Generally the Doodle (Isabella) likes to "herd" the cats and sort of pester them on occasion. The 21RS is fine for trips of perhaps 2 weeks and shorter, but is not so great for Sun Birds. Psychologically you just want a little more space for the long term. Otherwise, we had a great time. We stayed at three campsites all told.

I used to have a small company while working at the University of Wisconsin and I would sometimes sell things to the university in Saskatoon.
In those days you had to type your invoices on 3-M mulit layer paper to create invoices with a typewriter. I used to love addressing things to Saskatoon,Saskatchewan. I always thought that was a heck of a name. I would like to know who thought that one up!

Rowland


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We have 2 cats (Gizmo & Licorice) and would love to take them with us. the DH has decreed that we will be camping cat less as it would be he that would be searching the woods when one goes missing.







How? Well let's just say the kids are not that consistent in keeping doors closed- a universal "kid flaw." Maybe the cats get to come when we are down to camping with just the two of us...

S.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Glad to see we are not alone! "Boots " loves camping, but not necessarly RVing. She does like the woodsy sites. She is not that keen about RV parks or busy gatherings such as Samborees, there are to many people and conjestion. We let her outside on a cable. She somehow has managed to get off it a couple of times but we were lucky enough to find her. I have attempted to teach her to lead around the campground, with limited sucess! She sure is a hit with other campers. We enjoy her company and often this is better than leaving her at home or finding a "cat sitter". Now if we could find a way to stop that annoying meowing when she is in her carrier riding in the truck! M.V.


----------



## Canadian_250TRS (Sep 22, 2015)

We took our two cats on a 7 week camping trip this summer. No issues at all. The one was ok with driving in the truck, the other took about an hour to calm down on the driving days. We keep our cats in the trailer, they don't roam outside. We did have one climb the screen door and jump onto the roof of the trailer.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Canadian_250TRS said:


> We took our two cats on a 7 week camping trip this summer. No issues at all. The one was ok with driving in the truck, the other took about an hour to calm down on the driving days. We keep our cats in the trailer, they don't roam outside. We did have one climb the screen door and jump onto the roof of the trailer.


We have not tried it with our cat Bastet but my SIL & BIL travel with their two cats. The cats love it and are very well behaved. Mostly they are on a leash when outside except at the family campground my FIL built for us. There they are allowed to roam free providing they come in before dark.


----------



## HouseE (Sep 3, 2016)

It mainly depends upon what trip you are planning to have and whether your destination is pet friendly. Always check the weather before you go out. It is advisable not to take your cat outside during extreme weather conditions and consider the length of your cat's coat before you go out. If your cat is a hairless breed or has fine light coloured hair then he may need a sunscreen.


----------



## stang5302 (Aug 31, 2010)

Been camping with our two cats for years, We have an enclosed litter box and use corn cob clumping litter, we find its easier to sweep up and controls the smell better than clay litter. We have a wired dog cage that is big enough for the 2 of them and the litter box that we put in the back seat of the truck while we travel and they seem good in there for the long trips and put them in a smaller cage for the shorts trips. Biggest thing I worry about is the kids leaving the door open and them getting out cause they are in door cats. We just got a small dog that will be joining us in our travels as well.


----------

